# Curious...



## Cotton (Aug 21, 2005)

With so many different t-shirts shops online now, I am just curious about how many t-shirts are you guys averaging per month?

cotton


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Cotton . . *get it*~ . . .L*~

I have only been doing my own Tee's for less than a month . . so far I have averaged 25 tee's a week . . . now I don't know if thats good or bad for just starting off . . 
but I am pleased . . 
now I just have to find the time to add the tee's to my website (s) . .


Diane


----------



## Cotton (Aug 21, 2005)

Diane,

For being on just for a month, I think that you are doing very good. What kind of tees do you sell?

cotton


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

That's insanely good for just starting. Indeed, what shirts are you selling and where at? =)


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

I do alot of Tee's for the different awareness's . . Breast cancer, Autism, Down Syndrome and then personalized with ppl's pic's

I have a Down Syndrome tee listed under Misc here in the Tshirt gallery

as soon as I have a few more spare moments -- I will list a few more in the Tshirt gallery . .  


Diane

oops . . forgot to mention . . . Twinge . . some sales have been on ebay and some by word of mouth . . I would say (overall) that 60% of my repeat biz is by word of mouth along with discount coupons I ship out with each order or offer in my shop . . 

I just don't offer Tee's . . . I do alot of other types of personalized gifts and such . . 

Diane ... again*~


----------



## Cotton (Aug 21, 2005)

Diane,

Without seeing what other t-shirts you do, I'm guessing that you've got a great niche market. With so many shops trying to feature the current popular trend in t-shirts, you're apparently filling an area of demand that not many have looked at. That's great to see someone having so much success being online for such a short time.

I think you've got a lot to look forward to, once your site gets into the search engines 

cotton


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Cotton . . 

ummm, I have been doing biz online ... hmmm*~ . . 8+ years . . offering t-shirts is the newest adventure
ya know, once one trend slows down, its a 'must' to have a filler available for the next trend . . .
--- for a few months, I had someone else doing the Tee's for me, . . well the quality of work was below my expectations . . that's when I decided to make the investment to do the tee's myself . . . 
before actually signing on to this forum . . a was a lurker for a while -- kind of doing some homework before I made that initial investment . . and I am really glad I did
. . so far *crossing fingers*~ . . everyone has been pleased with their Tee's . . . 
and 'that's a good thing' . . .

*orange peel smiles*~  

Diane


----------

